
Idea for a service - nachosgalore
What with telcos increasingly selling realtime data and ISPs doing the same, I have been entertaining the idea of a service that offers a few options:<p>1. A VPN that not only encrypts traffic, but logs nothing, and strips all ads, beacons, trackers, etc.<p>2. A remote desktop service running on FreeBSD&#x2F;OpenBSD&#x2F;Linux with choice of desktops that is itself using VPN&#x27;d traffic that can appear to be from any region needed or desired that likewise logs nothing and strips all ads, beacons, tracking, etc.<p>I think this could be particularly useful for mobile users as it&#x27;s difficult to do some of this on a mobile device without rooting or using questionable apps.<p>I would, of course, want this service vetted by trusted open source industry professionals. The service would use only open source software running on non-Intel chipsets in a friendly set of locations.<p>Thoughts?
======
AlexAffe
Basically a VPN to your home, where a pihole is in place, right?

~~~
nachosgalore
I'm envisioning servers running anonymous services that one could connect to
ala proxy for mobile devices that anonymize traffic, strip out all ads,
beacons, traffic, allow choice of region to appear from, etc. No logs.

Desktop service would allow a secure connection to an anonymous, secure
desktop of your choice (Gnome, KDE, LXDE, Window Maker, Openbox, etc.)
anonymize traffic, offer an ad/beacon/traffic-free stream, and again, no logs.

